# Shipping tax and duties from UAE to Portugal (second hand goods) for second home



## RLC18 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi,

I'm in the process of shipping a large percentage of my house to Portugal as I have a second home there. I understand that the shipment will be subject to taxes / duties but no one seems to be able to give me an accurate indication of costs. Grateful for advice from anyone as the movers are suggesting it will be 40% of the shipment value. Note that I won't be taking up residency.

Many thanks,

Rebecca


----------



## Zola (Sep 30, 2019)

You can get a special tax dispensation for home goods - but you still have to pay a fee. Go to the Portuguese Embassy to get the information. That's what I did when I moved from Turkey to Portugal.


----------



## RLC18 (Mar 22, 2020)

Was this your main residency (Portugal) when you moved or were you in the same situation as me (the house being your second home)? It seems that if I was going to be a resident full time in Portugal different rules would apply.

Thanks once again for your help.


----------



## Zola (Sep 30, 2019)

I had been living in Turkey for three years. I entered on my EU Irish passport, although I also have an American passport. The embassy fee is much less than the tax. It is worth the effort to get it! They also prefer cash. I did provide a list of all the cargo contents and their value that the cargo company gave me. 
Good luck!


----------



## RLC18 (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks Zola - would you mind us liaising direct by email if you have the time over the process?


----------



## Zola (Sep 30, 2019)

It's a simple process. Your cargo company gives you a list of all your items. You have to declare their price for the cargo company. For insurance. You take those - make an extra copy for the Portuguese Embassy - and cash and present the info to them.
I'm not wealthy so my fee wasn't too high. 
I don't know what other information I can give that you would need my email address. Sorry.


----------

